# Tempmas Doodle



## x65943 (Dec 23, 2017)

I was feeling some tempmas spirit


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 23, 2017)

This is quite lovely. Good job!


----------



## NatsumiX (Dec 24, 2017)

are there really that many furries around here ? /s
Looks great!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 24, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)

Freaking amazing!



NatsumiX said:


> are there really that many furries around here ? /s
> Looks great!


Yep


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 24, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I was feeling some tempmas spirit


wow! 

I don't recognise some of the poeple, do you have a list?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 24, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> wow!
> 
> I don't recognise some of the poeple, do you have a list?


Sure! From top left to bottom right

cyan
costello
bortz
raulpica
dinohscene
lilith valentine
voxel
bubsy bobcat
dionicio3
tempy
vinscool
bluefox gui
ceedee
shaunj66
chary
hells malice


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 24, 2017)

I really love @BORTZ. keep up the good work dude.


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 24, 2017)

And where am I, Boldorf, greatest and bestest ice badger in all the land?

I could’ve been turning people into igloos in the background with my icicle optic blasts.

You really missed out on a great opportunity.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow!
It's amazing!
[Wait, where am I?]


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 24, 2017)

x65943 said:


> dioniocio3


You misspelled that


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 24, 2017)

i don't like it


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't like it


I REALLY like how you were drawn honestly :3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I REALLY like how you were drawn honestly :3


thanks but i don't, and he forgot the tail, but this isn't the problem


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 24, 2017)

This is outrageous! Surely as well known as I am I should be in this! /s

But seriously, this is amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 28, 2017)

Simply amazing.
You should convert it into a painting!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 28, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I was feeling some tempmas spirit


Nice one. 
Now color it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 28, 2017)

can i ask politely to be changed on this drawing? :l


----------



## Cyan (Dec 28, 2017)

3 4 humans only !
too many animals and one stick figure.
oh, and one alien .. maybe.

Thanks for thinking about me. I'm not often on people's mind.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> can i ask politely to be changed on this drawing? :l


Can I politely ask to be added to this drawing?
I'm pretty sure @rileysrjay wants to be included too.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2017)

I didn't see this until now; this is awesome!  And I love the way you did the mouth and hat, just makes me look so much cuter :3

EDIT: Can I can steal it and use it for a new avatar?
EDIT 2: Well, I couldn't wait; just stole and coloured it.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Can I politely ask to be added to this drawing?
> I'm pretty sure @rileysrjay wants to be included too.


I think you missed the /s


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think you missed the /s


Nope.
Because there is none.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Nope.
> Because there is none.





rileysrjay said:


> This is outrageous! Surely as well known as I am I should be in this! */s*
> 
> But seriously, this is amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Sliter (Dec 28, 2017)

cute xD


----------



## drenal (Dec 30, 2017)

woah, that's pretty good. great job


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 31, 2017)

This is easily the best thing I've ever come across on this part of the forum.

Have a thumbs up!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2018)

Cyan said:


> 3 humans only !
> too many animals and one stick figure.
> oh, and one alien .. maybe.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about me. I'm not often on people's mind.



Actually, 4 humans.

But you're much more on peoples minds then you realize!


----------

